# FDA on Brewers Grains



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From AgNews.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/fda_backs_off_animal_feed_rule_affecting_brewers_NAA_Associated_Press/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you Mike. I have been wondering how this was going to play out.


----------

